# ser bien creido



## pedro30

Salve, che cosa vuol dire " ser bien creido " ?? essere ben presuntuoso?


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y un contextito para aclararnos no nos das?


----------



## Geviert

Direi che l'espressione si regge da sola: essere molto presuntuoso, tirarsela, pavoneggiarsi, darsi delle arie, essere tronfio, superbo, borioso, altezzoso.


----------



## Neuromante

Pero eso es "*estar* (bien) creído". Con el verbo "ser" funcionaría sólo con un artículo "ser *un*(bien) creído" y el "bien" no encajaría.


----------



## Geviert

No veo el error. "Bien" tiene función adverbial de cantidad en el sentido de "muy" (ser muy creído / ser bien creído). 

¿Cómo sería una frase con "estar creído"?


----------



## Agró

Yo lo veo como Geviert: ser muy creído.


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno ¿Y una frase con el verbo *ser*? Porque el verbo es *estar.


*Pepe *está* muy creído desde que sacó las oposiciones a traductor.
Pepe siempre *ha sido* *un* creído. El artículo es *obligatorio* si usas el verbo *ser*.
Pepe siempre *ha estado* muy creído


----------



## Agró

Cristiano Ronaldo siempre ha *sido *bien (muy) creído.

*creído**, da**.*
 (Del part. de _creer_).
* 1.     * adj. coloq. Dicho de una persona: Vanidosa, orgullosa o muy pagada de sí misma.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Neuromante

No, sí sé perfectamente lo que significa "creído". Pero insisto en que esa construcción no se puede hacer.
No se puede decir "ser muy creído". Con el verbo "ser" se dice "ser *un* creído", para el resto está el verbo "estar"


----------



## Agró

Neuromante said:


> No, sí sé perfectamente lo que significa "creído". Pero insisto en que esa construcción no se puede hacer.
> No se puede decir "ser muy creído". Con el verbo "ser" se dice "ser *un* creído", para el resto está el verbo "estar"



Aquí te enlazo un hilo donde se aportan ejemplos de uso en España para "ser muy creído", aunque la consulta inicial era sobre la variante "tenérselo muy creído".
Fíjate en el post 14, de Csalrais (de Tenerife).


----------



## Csalrais

Siento meterte para llevar la contraria pero en mi caso dije que se entendería, no que yo lo usase y la verdad es que ni lo haría ni me saldría naturalmente. Si me guío por los resultados de google "ser (muy/bien) creído" es un uso eminentemente latinoamericano pero a diferencia de neuromante no veo el problema con su uso. Si el DRAE dice que es un adjetivo, ¿qué impide usarlo como todos los demás adjetivos?

Lamento haber provocado esta confusión.


----------



## Geviert

Creo que Neuro confunde entre el uso adjetival del participio (que requiere el verbo ser) y el uso coloquial del mismo en función sustantiva, que requiere también el verbo ser (ser un creído). Con "estar", claro, no me parece una falta (aun si yo diría con un localismo "estar _hecho _un creído), pero esto ya da, más bien, para las diferencias entre ser y estar. Además de ser ya un hilo para el foro solo español.

Sobre google como fuente y una justificación "latina", no me convence. Es solo cuestión de gramática.

Me preguntaría, más bien, si la duda tiene algo que ver con la falta de uso de las formas participiales del perfecto en en español de Canarias (si mal no recuerdo, solo se usa el indefinido por allá). Probablemente no se use el participio en función de adjetivo.


----------



## Csalrais

Geviert said:


> Creo que Neuro confunde entre el uso adjetival del participio (que requiere el verbo ser) y el uso coloquial del mismo en función sustantiva (ser un creído). Pero, claro, esto es ya un hilo para el foro solo español.
> 
> Sobre google como fuente y una justificación "latina", no me convence. Es solo cuestión de gramática.
> 
> Me preguntaría, más bien, si la duda tiene algo que ver con la falta de uso de las formas participiales del perfecto en en español de Canarias (si mal no recuerdo, solo se usa el indefinido por allá). Probablemente no se use el participio en función de adjetivo.


Yo solo puedo decir lo que veo en google y la mayoría de resultados son latinoamericanos lo que no quiere decir que no los haya de España. Y te puedo asegurar que en Canarias usamos participios como adjetivos con normalidad aparte de que eso que dices sobre el uso del perfecto compuesto es una enorme exageración, como mínimo lo usamos con la misma frecuencia que en Latinoamérica (exceptuando el área del Río de la Plata que tiene su propia norma para su uso):

http://dialnet.unirioja.es/servlet/dcfichero_articulo?codigo=91705


----------



## Geviert

Una exageración no diría. En el mismo artículo citado (pag. 72), el autor cita la tesis de Catalán "la norma canaria se estructura sobre bases diferentes a la castellana", pero no la refuta en modo adecuado: su mismo análisis empírico (sus 1200 casos) demuestran, más bien, la preferencia (para mí exagerada) del indefinido que el mismo autor trata de confutar. Pero como digo, esto ya es otro hilo, por lo tanto, concluyo aquí.


----------



## Csalrais

Geviert said:


> Una exageración no diría. En el mismo artículo citado (pag. 72), el autor cita la tesis de Catalán "la norma canaria se estructura sobre bases diferentes a la castellana", pero no la refuta en modo adecuado: su mismo análisis empírico (sus 1200 casos) demuestran, más bien, la preferencia (para mí exagerada) del indefinido que el mismo autor trata de confutar. Pero como digo, esto ya es otro hilo, por lo tanto, concluyo aquí.



Diferente a la castellana, que no a la latinoamericana. Espero que a estas alturas no haya que mencionar que en España (y a eso se refierere con "castellana") el perfecto compuesto se usa de manera diferente a como se usa en América (a lo que se refiere con "norma mexicana" y que es la mayoritaria en América, aunque existen varias).

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretérito_perfecto_simple#Frecuencia_de_uso

Por otra parte no entiendo lo de los 1200 casos, el autor habla de que de 66 ejemplos referidos al pasado próximo en 36 se usa la forma simple y en 30 la compuesta lo que ya supera al uso americano donde el compuesto no tiene valor de pasado próximo casi nunca. De los 1200 casos no analiza cuantos son formas simples o formas compuestas, se limita a analizar la cantidad de formas compuestas para cada valor posible de esta (reiterativo, pasado próximo, acciones inacabadas, etc.)


----------

